# Funds that pay an income



## Calico (29 Nov 2010)

Can anyone recommend/advise on investment funds that pay a monthly or quarterly income?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2010)

Hi Calico

This question is often asked, but one needs to ask why one wants an income as such.

You can buy a fund with no entry or exit charges and cash the fund as you need "income". 

If you need taxable income to use up your tax credits, that would be a different question, but I don't think that this is what you are asking.


----------



## farmerette (29 Nov 2010)

Calico said:


> Can anyone recommend/advise on investment funds that pay a monthly or quarterly income?


 
irish life have a fund ( signature ) which allows you to take an income , its an absolute dud of a fund though


----------



## Calico (29 Nov 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Calico
> 
> This question is often asked, but one needs to ask why one wants an income as such.
> 
> ...



Hi Brendan,

No, not to use up tax credits...more looking as a bit of top-up cash from time to time. My salary is very low which I struggle to live on. However I have a lump of cash (about 50k) which I take interest from every month. Just wondering if there was a dividend paying fund that might do a bit better for me. Been having a look round, but drawing a blank.


----------



## strmin (30 Nov 2010)

You might find something you like here:
http://www.cefconnect.com/


----------



## Zenith63 (13 Dec 2010)

If you don't mind the risk you could put together a basket of shares (no fund management fees etc!) that typically pay good dividends.  There are plenty of sites listing them if you do some Googling but Vodafone, BAT and BP (assuming they start paying dividends again soon) jump to mind as good dividend payers.  You'll probably want 8-10 companies in diverse fields to minimise risk.  Most of them will probably be in the UK/US which might tick another box for you if you're concerned about the Euro as some seem to be...


----------



## mercman (13 Dec 2010)

Or you could invest in an ETF that pays a dividend, The Management Cost are a fraction of what most investment funds charge.  

For the purpose of clarity and realisation have a look at this link which sets out quite clearly as to why not invest in normal funds. The link is http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=144230


----------



## Calico (19 Dec 2010)

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## 149oaks (19 Dec 2010)

Just on the ETF's is there a link or other posts where I can learn a bit about these i.e. whats available, where, prices, performance how to purchase/sell, charges etc. Thanks


----------



## mercman (19 Dec 2010)

149oaks said:


> where I can learn a bit about these i.e. whats available, where, prices, performance how to purchase/sell, charges etc. Thanks



Try www.google.com. There are literally millions of web sites providing information on these products. Failing this try amazon.com and buy a book on them. Or www.ishares.com, the pioneers of the product.

You will find it fairly difficult to source information on the Irish market as the institutions do not actively market them. Very little fees and commissions from them so they cannot cream off the top.


----------

